# Well, springtime is once again coming to Alaska..



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Well, springtime is once again coming to Alaska..*

And the dog mushers/puppy mills, have decided that they can no longer afford their sled dogs. The local shelter is filling up, and in the more rural areas and villages, sled dogs meet their fate with a shotgun, and then the carcasses get dumped at the local landfill. These are dogs that, as stated by a writer for the local paper a while back, " Are truly loved by their owners, but they are not pets". Well, at he/she got part of it right. Ugh! Here is the link to our local shelter. http://www.fnsb.petfinder.com.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Well, springtime is once again coming to Alaska..*

Wow, you aren't kidding, I was just on there site yesterday and it wasn't that full with huskies! That is so sad! The dog Midnight on there actually was a friend of mine's dog who's husband decided that she need to go. She told me this a couple of months and I thought he won't do it, but sure enough there she sits. This after they rescued her a couple of years ago from a crack house in Fairbanks somewhere.

The thing that kills me, she is a great dog! She is the sweetest thing ever!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Well, springtime is once again coming to Alaska..*

That's so sad. Poor babies. I'm in love with Ruger and Lupine.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Well, springtime is once again coming to Alaska..*

_"These are dogs that, as stated by a writer for the local paper a while back, " Are truly loved by their owners, but they are not pets". _

Do any of the papers write about the final faith of those dogs, too? And do they still describe them as being "truly loved" then?

The sled dogs in Alaska are, what the Greyhounds are in the other parts of the US: a disposable commercial product.


----------

